# Travel Personal Health Insurance



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi all,

We have been quoted £170 each (two of us) for full year personal health insurance. Most other insurance of this type (annual multi-trip) will only cover us for a max of thirty one days per trip.

I would appreciate any views on if this type of insurance is worthwhile or necessary.

Many thanks

John


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi John

It depends on your age, medical history and where you are going to I guess. 


stew


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi John
We found it very difficult to get any company to cover us for a full year. we are two reasonably healthy individuals 8O 8O We have an annual policy which comes free from our bank. Like many though it has a limit on the number of days - 60 I think. Where did you get your quote?

Pat


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Pat,

Same as us, both reasonably healthy. The quote was from Carefree Personal Travel Service by The Camping & Caravanning Club. We have variuos insurances but as you say they all have time limits of usually a couple of months. 

John


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Evening John! What a glorious day it's been, allegedly! 

The subject of Medical Insurance has been covered fairly recently. I have put in a link for you:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-44378-.html

See what you make of it. I've just done theaa.com again and it starts at £113 for two folk...etc...


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks Norm,
Very useful link. My wife has just read the fine print in the quote we had and it excludes riding a motorcycle over 50cc. Seeing as we are taking a 690cc motorcycle with us I think it's back to scouring the internet !


----------



## Hatikvah (Nov 22, 2007)

Try Staysure.co.uk, I use them for all my travel insurance,. annual policy for 2 people under 65 around £75 you can extend stay to 100 days for about £25, they also take into account for no extra charge quite a wide range of minor illnesses. Theresa.


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

Hi John,

We too searched for travel insurance that also covers us whilst we use our bike abroad. 
We used http://www.carolenash.com/ - both to insure our bike and also for our travel insurance.

Angie and Keith


----------

